# Cliff's cocobolo burl / fountain pen



## duncsuss (Jun 28, 2015)

Today I finished the fountain pen I've been working on for a while, using a couple of pieces of Cliff's amazing cocobolo burl. It's a kit pen "with modifications" ... I made the pen barrel "closed" (instead of using the press-fit components that would normally go in the end), and I replaced the plastic cap finial with one turned from the same piece of burl as the cap. The modifications took a deal of extra time (I had to make a jig to hold the cap finial so I could turn it down into a threaded insert, which I then glued into the replacement finial burl) but I think the end result was worth the effort.

Though the wood is so damned amazing it would look great even if I'd stuck to the script and just made a Churchill fountain pen the regular way.

Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 28, 2015)

Gorgeous Duncan !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 28, 2015)

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kris stratton (Jun 29, 2015)

well worth the extra effort,good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 29, 2015)

That is a great looking pen. Shows. super craftsmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 29, 2015)

Saying nice work would be an understatement Duncan, that's one fine pen. Kudos for going the extra effort to continue the wood on the ends!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 29, 2015)

Did you use an expanding mandrel for that?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 29, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Did you use an expanding mandrel for that?


No, Josh, I used a regular mandrel which I'd adapted slightly.

As standard, this kit has a barrel that's shorter than a regular ink cartridge-converter -- the twirly part of the piston extends into the finial (which is threaded externally to receive the cap). So, I drilled as normal to the depth of the brass tube (33/64" from memory), and then drilled further with a 7mm bit to accommodate the piston. I used the smaller drill so as not to weaken the barrel, it also let me taper the barrel without making the outside smaller than the inside.

To turn it, I took a regular mandrel rod (you can buy just the rod) and sharpened one end on the grindstone to the shape of a flat-blade screwdriver. Since the mandrel fits perfectly into a 7mm brass tube, I slipped one of those into the hole at the bottom of the barrel, then pushed the mandrel in and gave it a couple of taps with a mallet. Then I slid the regular bushing for the Churchill barrel onto the mandrel rod. At this point, both ends of the barrel are concentric and secure on the mandrel rod -- so I just slid it into a 1/4" collett chuck and tightened it up.

Most of the time I was turning it I had the bushing pressed tight against the barrel, but from time to time (eg when applying CA) it was convenient to loosen the collet and slide the whole thing away from the headstock a little. This gave me the clearance to back the bushing away from the barrel, I find it helps when it comes time to get the bushings out after the glue has cured.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thats a really good explaination. Did you have the tailstock up against the end of the barrel then?


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 29, 2015)

I love it by the way. I think it looks fantastic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 29, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Thats a really good explaination. Did you have the tailstock up against the end of the barrel then?


For the first part of the turning, yes. Even when I'd got it round and parted off at the right length (plus about 1/8" which I knew I was going to turn/sand away) I brought the tailstock up again but with a cone made of acetal (Delrin) so it didn't make too much of a mark in the end.

Once I reckoned I'd done all the turning along the length of the barrel, I took the tailstock away so I could clean up the end, then sanded, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 29, 2015)

You're a master at these customs!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 29, 2015)

amazing looking pen, both with the choice of woods, and with the modifications you made
should be very proud of this pen and the owner should be showing it off to everyone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 29, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> amazing looking pen, both with the choice of woods, and with the modifications you made
> should be very proud of this pen and the owner should be showing it off to everyone


Thank you


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 29, 2015)

That pen is outstanding! I love everything about it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 30, 2015)

Some amazing character in that piece of timber!

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 30, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> Some amazing character in that piece of timber!



Sure is -- right now it's displaced HRB and amboyna as "my favourite burl". (That could change with whatever I get my hands on next, of course )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

